

Inspired by candyjapan - Subscribe to receive Indian handicrafts by mail - combiclickwise

HN, I love travelling &#38; collecting Indian arts and crafts items from across rural India.<p>I thought it would be a good fit to turn this into a business after I saw the candyjapan experiment and realised there would a lot of demand for Indian arts &#38; crafts around the world.<p>So I made this website http://indianartfor.me/<p>Please let me know what you guys think
======
coryl
Interesting take on the concept.

I'm not too sure about the target market (or in this case, the product
offering). I really don't see very many people wanting an "artifact" like a
vase or bowl showing up in their mail every month. With candyjapan, you get
interesting new candy to eat and taste and there is a novelty to it. Arts and
crafts however is a lot less functional, and I can't see anyone really wanting
something like that.

However, I think maybe you could find a niche in Indian fashion items. Shoes,
jewelry, shoals, interesting little pieces that people can share and show off.
Maybe that would be more interesting to the consumer?

~~~
combiclickwise
Handicrafts include a range of items including fashion "stuff".

I am not yet sure what will work and I intend to ask/look for a lot of
feedback on that. I kept jewelry out of it because I wasn't sure what sex the
users belong to and didn't want to make the registration process complex by
asking for those details.

Right now, my focus is on unisex items. But I do agree that fashion might be a
good niche to focus on. Thanks a ton for the feedback :-)

